

Rapportive turns the inbox into a platform - martinkl
http://thenextweb.com/apps/2010/04/29/rapportive/

======
amirmc
Nice. Can you say what other raplets are on the way?

~~~
martinkl
We're have lots of ideas for Raplets which would be useful, and talking to
lots of people. But anyone can write a Raplet!

Just to give one example, <http://favstar.fm> should be coming soon, letting
you see the person's most-favourited tweets :)

~~~
amirmc
Ok, possibly a dumb question but how do people write raplets? The TNW article
doesn't point anywhere and I can't see anything on the rapportive site either.
What do people need to do?

~~~
martinkl
Please contact support@rapportive.com and we'll send the documentation. For
now we want to work closely with developers to make sure we're heading in the
right direction.

